# New 4ft x 2ft x 2ft viv enclosure for my bearded dragon



## Sl0202b (Jan 16, 2013)

Newbie!! First attempt. Had a look at others and admire what others have done. Hope one day will be in the class of the best
:notworthy:


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sl0202b said:


> Newbie!! First attempt. Had a look at others and admire what others have done. Hope one day will be in the class of the best
> :notworthy:
> 
> 
> ...


No pictures showing for me mate?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Me neither!


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Cant see them either

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sl0202b (Jan 16, 2013)

sorry about that you should be able to see them now lol
:lol2:


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

looking good so far :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Keep us up to date on pics as I've built my viv and currently doing the base before starting the sides so post all obstacles and best practices. :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

looking good mate, dont forget to update with new pics as you go.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Any updates mate?

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sl0202b (Jan 16, 2013)

*update sorry or delay*

Hey just an update on how im doing. Sorry no reply just got really into what i was doing with it haha

:lol2:












I have been using a soldering iron as a hot wire. I replaced the steel insert with copper wire done the trick beautifully...












oppps:blush::2wallbang: made a mistake as you can see. I choose after to add more poly , because i didnt think it stood out enough but hopefully it will blend in.

































Hope you like so far gonna add some more pics in abit as i have got carried away and done loads haha:whistling2:


----------

